# Abandoned House, Middle of feild, Exeter, Dec 08



## Scrub2000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Our second explore of the day and a little gem this one. My fave of today. Middle of a field with no proper driveway. 

Went with Scotty.

This seems to have been used for a while as a storage barn but as you can see the building is 'house like'.

I shot all of mine with 35mm SLR for a nice change. 






















Shears by the looks, or used for torture.....





Loved these










Over to you Scotty....


----------



## Scotty (Dec 15, 2008)

There is loads of boots and fans in there as well.

some nice little touches.

here is my pics.




















​


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice pictures, like the old bottles


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2008)

That's great. I love that random bit of fork on the wall and the long table. Nice find.


----------



## Scotty (Dec 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's great. I love that random bit of fork on the wall and the long table. Nice find.



we thought you might like it.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2008)

Scotty said:


> we thought you might like it.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2008)

Strange tiled room! And potential killing/torture impliments!!!


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice find & great shots,


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2008)

That's really nice, I like it. 

Something a bit odd about the architecture though; it looks a bit like expansion era mock Georgian RAF? Is there any military connection, or is it just a coincidence? The tiled bit kind of says military to me as well.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 16, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Strange tiled room! And potential killing/torture impliments!!!



Lol!

Saying that though it does look quite industrial. Those chimneys would put any factory to shame. I'm gona guess here (bet I get shot down!) but it looks like an old repeater station? 

I love the way some folk leave vetinarian stuff lying round. I once entered into a disused piggery as a kid and the piles of syringes left lying with stuff in them was unreal.

Good find.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2008)

Wouldn't find tiles in a repeater station. And I suppose that unless it was on a high point, there'd be no, err, point. 

I'm actually thinking vet surgery for some reason. Unless a farmer did his own killing here in the dim and distant past? Can't think of any other reason for the tiles.

Flash linky?????


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Wouldn't find tiles in a repeater station. And I suppose that unless it was on a high point, there'd be no, err, point.
> 
> I'm actually thinking vet surgery for some reason. Unless a farmer did his own killing here in the dim and distant past? Can't think of any other reason for the tiles.
> 
> Flash linky?????




http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.762278&lon=-3.459415&z=19.1&r=0&src=msl

Yer I really loved the place! Mad seeing all the old boots, bottles and the like!


----------



## ricasso (Dec 19, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Wouldn't find tiles in a repeater station. And I suppose that unless it was on a high point, there'd be no, err, point.
> 
> I'm actually thinking vet surgery for some reason. Unless a farmer did his own killing here in the dim and distant past? Can't think of any other reason for the tiles.
> 
> Flash linky?????



what or who do you think he was killing, just wondering, was there any "electrodes" on the chair in second from last photo ? looks a bit like "old smokey"


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm thinking sheep, for no other reason that a Google of the area shows sheep farming tended to dominate in days gone by.

But the size of chimneys suggests, to me at any rate, that perhaps cremation took place here. Maybe small animals?

Mind you, my mate's err, "questionable" butchery tends to take place in a tractor shed, totally devoid of any shiny surfaces.


----------



## cogito (Dec 27, 2008)

That place looks beautifully untouched! I'd love to photograph that in that kind of natural light, looks incredible.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 27, 2008)

*Old Farm.*

The shears were probably one part of this kit.

http://www.stationaryengine.org/lister_sheep_gosfield_2003.jpg


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2008)

Engineer said:


> The shears were probably one part of this kit.
> 
> http://www.stationaryengine.org/lister_sheep_gosfield_2003.jpg



Ahhhhh!!!! That makes perfect sense once you see it amongst the other gear! Nice one, Engineer.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 27, 2008)

*Old Farm.*

The Lister D series engine used to power a lot of farm kit, shears, milking machines, cake crushers etc.

The pics bring back some memories, super explore guys.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 27, 2008)

Engineer said:


> The shears were probably one part of this kit]



I very much doubt it. The building has mains electricity, supplied via the overhead lines shown in photograph one. From the photographic evidence - tiled room, tether frame in tiled room, large number of clothes hooks, hot water cistern, large chimney for boiler etc - I suggest this was a slaughter house at some time in its existence, farm animals do not tend to get veterinary treatment in tiled operating theatres especially built on farm land. Before Slaughter house and livestock transportation egulations were amended, there were many such places scattered about. Until the advent of the modern livestock transporter, it was cheaper and easier to transport carcasses rather than meat on the hoof.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 27, 2008)

*Old Farm.*



Dirus_Strictus said:


> I very much doubt it. The building has mains electricity, supplied via the overhead lines shown in photograph one. From the photographic evidence - tiled room, tether frame in tiled room, large number of clothes hooks, hot water cistern, large chimney for boiler etc - I suggest this was a slaughter house at some time in its existence, farm animals do not tend to get veterinary treatment in tiled operating theatres especially built on farm land. Before Slaughter house and livestock transportation egulations were amended, there were many such places scattered about. Until the advent of the modern livestock transporter, it was cheaper and easier to transport carcasses rather than meat on the hoof.



I still think the shears is part of a Lister shearing kit, I don't believe I suggested a use for the building, past or present.


----------



## ricasso (Dec 27, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I very much doubt it. The building has mains electricity, supplied via the overhead lines shown in photograph one. From the photographic evidence - tiled room, tether frame in tiled room, large number of clothes hooks, hot water cistern, large chimney for boiler etc - I suggest this was a slaughter house at some time in its existence, farm animals do not tend to get veterinary treatment in tiled operating theatres especially built on farm land. Before Slaughter house and livestock transportation egulations were amended, there were many such places scattered about. Until the advent of the modern livestock transporter, it was cheaper and easier to transport carcasses rather than meat on the hoof.


one or two points,sorry to be a pain, it looks to me like the power lines pass the building without an obvious spur, also it may well have been built and used for slaughter but its obviously been used for ovine care as well.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Some cracking and very interesting points of discussion here...nice one !


----------



## Scotty (Dec 28, 2008)

in the room with the shears was some sort of pump device and many other bits of quipments.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 28, 2008)

*Old Farm.*



Scotty said:


> in the room with the shears was some sort of pump device and many other bits of quipments.



Any chance of a few more pics, I'm sure this building would have had many different uses over the years.

Looking at the map is there a chance that it was part of the Poltimore House Estate?


----------



## Scotty (Dec 28, 2008)

Engineer said:


> Any chance of a few more pics, I'm sure this building would have had many different uses over the years.
> 
> Looking at the map is there a chance that it was part of the Poltimore House Estate?



I'll see if i got any more pics.

Not but bout the poltimore house.
scrub might know.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 28, 2008)

*Old Farm.*



Scotty said:


> I'll see if i got any more pics.
> 
> Not but bout the poltimore house.
> scrub might know.



I've sent an e-mail to the archive secretary, never know, might be lucky.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yo, sorry all the pics of that place will be here 

http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh172/Scrub2000/buildings/Exeter Abandoned House in field/

It was a random google maps find that one...


----------

